# My tragic fall off a Gypsy Vanner



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

that looked horrible!!  pretty horse


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

HorsesAreForever said:


> that looked horrible!!  pretty horse


yeah isn't he the looker? He's a good boy most of the time...he's had his days though haha.

After we filmed it, he turned around "what are you doing down there? are you guys drunk or something" haha


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

lol ya he is and that cute  my horse does that all the time like what the heckkk I so didnt do that!!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

at least your horse wasn't moving when you fell  

Glad to know you're ok though


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Mate that is the fakest fall ever........


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hahahahha! I am SO sorry for laughing but tat cracked me up sooo much! Thanks for the laugh, I needed it. lol


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

:lol: I had your video loading in the background while on here. The house was all quiet and then you screamed and I about came unglued. Forgot I was loading it and didn't know where it came from :shock: :lol:


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

glad you all enjoyed it. As you could see, we were both pretty bored that day. I told my friend to grab the camera as I "fell off" the horse haha. 

Kiki, it was supposed to be fake. It was supposed to make everyone laugh


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

****!! Vida when I read your post I just started laughing! I Can imagine how you felt lol!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Kiki, it was supposed to be fake. It was supposed to make everyone laugh 

Maybe its my aussie thing but I dont find things that arent fair dinkum funny. If you want to make me laugh STACK PROPERLY!!!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

OMG lol that horse is sooooo cute!!! i love how when u were bouncing it looks like he was jigling :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have to say that seeing your video at 1:52 in the morning while at work was quite hilarious. I love that horse. Not only is he gorgeous but he is such a well minded little guy. Look at him. Didnt even flinch.

:lol: thanks for sharring, that just made my morning


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Where did you get your vanner? Ive been wanting one but they are to much in the states...I have to really save my money


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

****!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Our voices sound real similar...aparently my "grace" keeps my family on their toes... I was laughing *quietly* watching this and my son who was supposed to be taking a nap thought it was me and came to check on me....LOL...that was cute! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

travlingypsy said:


> Where did you get your vanner? Ive been wanting one but they are to much in the states...I have to really save my money


You should look into getting a Spotted Draft. They are a lot taller and less feathery but its they are very similar.

PM me if you need contacts to affordable breeders.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> travlingypsy said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get your vanner? Ive been wanting one but they are to much in the states...I have to really save my money
> ...


Ive aready fallen in love with the breed, Gypsy Vanners are my FAV! My trainer might have one come into the barn I hope it does. I love all the feathers and mane and tail...I just love them. And I would not mind having a smaller horse my horse is 15.2 but it dosent really matter.


----------

